# New to The forum...



## JustB (Nov 16, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm new to the forum from Jupiter, FL... I have a 2011 LT25 Gheenoe. Anyhow, anybody from the area that wants to fish...hit me up!


-Brian


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome! Too bad you were not on here last year before I moved to Texas! Lots of great places for that Gheenoe over there.


----------



## JustB (Nov 16, 2015)

Gramps said:


> Welcome! Too bad you were not on here last year before I moved to Texas! Lots of great places for that Gheenoe over there.


Just got back from the Big Gheenoe Rally in Evgerglades City... I love this little boat!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Nice setup. I actually like the lower decks myself.


----------



## FlatsBoss (Aug 17, 2015)

Welcome, Brian. I'm sort of a neighbor, in Boynton.


----------



## JustB (Nov 16, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Nice setup. I actually like the lower decks myself.


I bought it used, and I liked them at first...but, it would be nice to have a hatchs for my anchor and battery up front, and also a livewell... If I ever have a new one built, I'll probably do the front and rear decks with two hatches...and probably a center console... Being about 225lbs, the side console isn't the best fit for ride quality for a guy my size...



FlatsBoss said:


> Welcome, Brian. I'm sort of a neighbor, in Boynton.


Sweet! How's the fishing been down there? I'm only catching underslot snook and juvenile tarpon up here lately...however, my inshore snapper bite has been pretty decent by the PB Inlet...


----------



## FlatsBoss (Aug 17, 2015)

Plenty of snook, jacks, and lady fish inshore. The surf hasn't given up anything for me.


----------



## Skinny_fly (Aug 28, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## JustB (Nov 16, 2015)

Skinny_fly said:


> Welcome!


thanks


----------

